# Gentle leader



## Jillian (Jan 26, 2010)

I never had much luck with the gentle leader. My obedience instructor recommended a product called te gentle walker...it is a chest harness and the ring is in the center of the chest in a martingale design and is designed to turn the dog toward you when it pulls but not by the head.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I LOVE the Gentle Leader! I got it for Desmond to help control him a bit while we're out. He's not wild or anything, but like you said with Poppy, he behaves better and minds himself a bit more when I can give him clear signals through the Gentle Leader. 
Desmond doesn't mind his, but he does throw little "fits" every now and again when it itches his face and paws at it. I don't allow it, and simply continue walking. I give him praise when he walks nicely with it on, and every time we put it on. He always perks up when I get it out, since it means he's going out somewhere. 

I think it's an excellent tool for dogs like Poppy and Des, who are by no means bad or "out of control", but I feel more comfortable using it because Desmond listens to me better when it's on. I will probably continue to use the Gentle Leader when we go out to places (like pet stores, or a walk in a busy park) so I can work to help him understand how I want him to behave. He focuses on ME when it's on most of the time, but if something really exciting is going on and he doesn't "hear" me, I can use the GL to communicate what I want. I don't think I'll use it forever, but it's perfect for helping us work better together and he will eventually not need it anymore. (in fact, we can go on walks without it now and he behaves wonderfully)

It sounds to me like Poppy would do fine with one. I think almost all dogs do paw at it at first, since it probably feels funny, but if she behaves well with the Prong, the Gentle Leader will probably give similar results. And I've NEVER had the problem of Des lunging and the GL snapping back, I keep him pretty close to my side and both hands on the leash at all times. That way, you can tell if he does begin to lunge, and the dog doesn't run run run THEN get snapped back, but the leash tightens before the dog can really get anywhere.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

When we first got Saffy, she was uncontrollable, and we knew nothing about dogs 
So we used the Gentle Leader that came with her, but I trained her out of it , and it's all good not.

I see the Gentle Leader as a temporary option, not something that should last for ever.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I use the Easy Walk harness for Teddy. I can either attach the leash on top or on his chest, depending on what we're doing.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i use a halti- my Older aussie and Pitti x went in them if we had them on the coupler (two 50+ pound dogs and me pushing a stroller *L* it was a huge help) I like them for the bigger dogs- NOT on smaller dogs. 

Kiah the little aussie got an introduction to it this weekend so i could get her going on a light leash with distraction for biking at the camp ground.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I have never used a gentle leader but a woman in our obedience class is using it in her very hyper Dalmatian. OMG...she hates it!! She can barely learn anything in class as she is continually tossing her head and digging at the leader to get it off. 

It is probably a good tool with the right dog and right handler but it appears to not be good for all.

I hope your dog gets used to it and it becomes an effective tool for both of you.
_


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I think it would be better to train loose leash walking. You can use the halti/gentle leader as a tool to learn the behaviour, but like Jak said, I see it as a training tool, not a long term/permanent solution.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

gentle leader works wonders with Henry!

Millie....not so much. But she is already a champion at loose leash walking


----------

